# Peru in July



## Sir LoinofBeef (Dec 7, 2007)

I will be visiting friends in Peru this July and I would love to include some mountain biking in my itinerary. My friends live in Surquillo, outside of Lima. Does anybody have any advice about connections and renting a decent mountain bike in the area?


----------



## inkasadventures (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi mate, we offer the best mtb trips in Peru because we are real passionate mountain bikers that knows perfectly how to make the best trips. Send us an email [email protected] to check what we can do. We also have Pivot and Scott full suspension bikes for rent. 
Hope to see you soon in Peru!
Cheers,
Wayo


----------



## Peru biker (Oct 13, 2012)

Bike Peru look them up on facebook..I from New Jersey but living in Peru right now I could help out anyway I can


----------



## caldog (Apr 11, 2011)

I got back from a mountain biking vacation in and around Cusco through KB Tours and participated in the 2018 Inca Avalanche. The most amazing place to ride. Here are some videos of my trip and the rides:

Racing to see Peru. Overview of our trip that starts with some cultural pieces and then finishes with riding.





Calca Pass - Started at 14,600 and descended approximate 4,600 ft





Carnage and Crashes on the Inca Avalanche Trail


----------



## inkasadventures (Aug 22, 2009)

Peru is amazing to ride isn't it? Next time come ride with us! We are constantly searching for new rides and the ones we have found in the last 2 years are even better rides!


----------

